# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Dot, Braille smartwatch to help the visually impaired, Dot Incorporation, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

dotincorp.com

youtube.com/@DotIncorporation

facebook.com/dotincorporation

twitter.com/dot_incorp

linkedin.com/company/dotinc

fingerson.strikingly.com

twitter.com/smartdotbraille

Co-founder and CEO - Eric Ju Yoon Kim

----------


## Airicist

Article "Dot is a Braille smartwatch to help the visually impaired"
And the tech may not be confined to the wrist...

by Sam Ashcroft
July 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Korean startup is making wearables for the blind, but its ambition is much bigger"

by Colin Moreshead
July 27, 2015

----------

